# Подскажите пож-та что за баян и за сколько можно продать?



## Vladislav_admakin (11 Июл 2014)

Баян остался от прадеда,хочу продать,знаю что концертный и старинный,похож и на баян Россия и на Юпитер,не хочу продешевить.Заранее благодарю! Дополнительные фото могу на почту скинуть,буду признателен за ответ,моя почта [email protected] Влад.[img=left]http://

[/img][img=right]http://

[/img]http://[URL='http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=bd5372f614e4bb658845ac0b2a2f500e'] [IMG]http://imglink.ru/thumbnails/12-07-14/a24353716eb2a32fd6714d60f4f7b46f.jpg[
/img][/URL]


----------



## vev (12 Июл 2014)

*Vladislav_admakin*,
Так Вы ж его за 30тр на авито продаете?


----------



## Gross (12 Июл 2014)

этот? http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/redkiy_bayan_starinnyy_3670629
88
уже запросили 30тыр, чего же спрашивать? 
Из снимков непонятно, есть ли выборка? А планки цельные? Если оба ответа- "да", то после хорошего ремонта можно просить тыщ 200. Могу и ошибаться, впрочем.


----------



## bombastic (12 Июл 2014)

за 200 тыр никто сейчас бу не купит. если это не супер-мастеровой инструмент.
при наилучшем раскладе получится ремонт на 30 тысяч и ценовая планка поднимется до 100-120 тр


----------



## vev (12 Июл 2014)

*Vladislav_admakin*,
Владислав, 
В настоящий момент мы делим шкуру неубитого медведя. Ну нельзя сказать ничего о стоимости баяна, не зная, что у него в потрохах, в каком он состоянии и не послушав, как он звучит. Это же не iPad , который либо работает, либо нет. 
Мой совет свезти показать спецам. Желательно не к одним. Послушать что скажут, написать сюда и уже тогда сравнивать и решать. 
Кстати, а баян в Москве?

При всем при том, ценовая планка в 200тр, мне кажется высоковатой. Косяки видны невооруженным взглядом. Исключением мог бы быть индпошивный мастеровой цельный аккорд и выборка, которой на фото как раз и не видно


----------



## VikVlDem (12 Июл 2014)

Gross писал:


> Из снимков непонятно, есть ли выборка?


На последнем снимке видно переключатель (он не впереди на корпусе, а сбоку)- так делали готово-выборные баяны 40 с лишним лет назад. Всего один подбородочный регистр. И дизайн скромный - хорошие мастера делали и тогда вид намного привлекательнее. Если цельнопланочный весь, тогда ещё ничего. А то тогда иногда мастера делали на левую цельные планки, а правую кусковой.


----------

